# New Zealand Building Consents at 2 Year High



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

It seems confidence is returning to the construction sector & hopefully this trend will continue & help to alleviate the shortage of homes in Auckland & Christchurch



> New Zealand residential building consents rose to their highest monthly level in two years in March amid growing demand for new housing in Auckland and Christchurch.
> 
> Building consents rose by a third to 1,394 worth $415 million in March, excluding volatile apartment figures, Statistics New Zealand said.
> 
> ...


----------

